# Looking for most common ICD-9 codes



## KeriH423 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm instructing ICD-9-CM to a class of non-coders that will be seeking front office jobs and am hoping someone can provide me with a list of the most common diagnoses for the specialty. I have them for one month and can't cover all of it! I would be very grateful for any help! 
__________________


----------



## ajs (Jan 6, 2012)

KeriH423 said:


> I'm instructing ICD-9-CM to a class of non-coders that will be seeking front office jobs and am hoping someone can provide me with a list of the most common diagnoses for the specialty. I have them for one month and can't cover all of it! I would be very grateful for any help!
> __________________



Focus on Diseases of the Genitourinary System (these are male and female related) and then Complications of Pregnancy, Childbirth and Purerperium.  Also V codes related to preventive care. Those are the most commonly used codes in OB/Gyn.  If you teach them how to use the Index and then go to the Tabular that will be of the most benefit!


----------

